# Help with front wheel bearing replacement



## Fred007 (Jul 23, 2008)

Does anyone have the procedure for setting new front wheel bearings? I can't seem to find this and was wondering if there is a specific process to preload the bearings. Thanks.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Hand tighten until you can't tighten any more, then back off about 1/4 turn.


----------



## Matthew (Feb 11, 2011)

Assume you know the bearings need to be packed first. Matt


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I use a wrench and hand tighten them just snug, while spinning the drum/rotor, to seat the bearing. Then I back it off, and hand tighten with my fingers and insall the cotter key. If it won't line up, back it off a little more. A little loose is better than too tight.


----------



## the65gto (Oct 9, 2008)

geeteeohguy said:


> I use a wrench and hand tighten them just snug, while spinning the drum/rotor, to seat the bearing. Then I back it off, and hand tighten with my fingers and insall the cotter key. If it won't line up, back it off a little more. A little loose is better than too tight.


Ditto


----------



## Fred007 (Jul 23, 2008)

Yes, packed with grease first. Had a call with some folks from Timken, they suggest this procedure:
1. While rotating the hub, torque to 50 ft-lbs.
2. Back off 1 full turn, or until loose
3. While rotating the hub, torque to 20 ft-lbs.
4. Back off 1/6 - 1/4 turn to cotter pin hole.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I personally would never torque a tapered seat bearing to 50 foot pounds. Even to seat it temporarily. Good way to score the races and damage the cage. JMO, though, in doing 1000's of them..............


----------



## the65gto (Oct 9, 2008)

Here is what is in the 65 shop manual. Two methods, Torque wrench method and hand feel method. I usually use the "hand feel" method. :thumbsup:


----------



## Fred007 (Jul 23, 2008)

Thanks! Very helpful.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

LOL....you'll also notic that the specified seat torque is 25 INCH pounds on the '65 manual, which is not much more than finger tight...and is equal to roughly TWO foot pounds of torque...Sure a long way shy of _50_ ft pounds!!!


----------

